# Fenix TK22 is upgraded,max 920 lumens.



## fenix1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Fenix TK22 2014 edition is released,
uses Cree XM-L2 (U2) LED,
the max output is 920 lumens ,while the elder version is 680 lumens.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice update


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 9, 2014)

But I wonder what's the idea with this upgrade. Even the 680lm version is bad regulated and imagine then 920lm. It will be something like 920lm for 5 minutes and the it drops down to 680 or lower. We know that a single 18650 can't handle such a high outputs more than very short time. Sounds to me like another lumen-race misleading advert.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> But I wonder what's the idea with this upgrade. Even the 680lm version is bad regulated and imagine then 920lm. It will be something like 920lm for 5 minutes and the it drops down to 680 or lower. We know that a single 18650 can't handle such a high outputs more than very short time. Sounds to me like another lumen-race misleading advert.


Well, as long they mention on the box or in the manual there is a time-limit for the Turbo-mode, it isn't misleading IMO.
And people who are buying their first 'high-power' flashlight should ask about the runtime. Sure it isn't something that's pops to your mind the first time, but doing research is something
you have to do these days. And the flashlight-store can play a key-part in this role, when people are buying their first.


----------



## wjv (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice run times

10 - 150 h
120 - 15:45 h <<<<<<<< 
400 - 3:45 h
920 - 1:30 h


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't like the fact that they raised two medium modes. I prefer 85 and 265 lm instead of 120 and 400 lm.

Throw is almost the same. That's probably because of the fact that "regular" 680lm version with XM-L2 never got close to rated numbers. A couple of independent reviewers got around 13klux/1m, much lower than advertised 18 225lux/1m.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jun 9, 2014)

I think the 680 lumen version never sold well so they must pulled out the big lumen figures, probably increased the stepdown or made the max output last only a few minutes, increased medium modes (was it really needed?), screwed runtimes... what an upgrade!


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 9, 2014)

There was no stepdon in 680lm version, Fenix claims that new one maintains constant brightness as well. So the regulation will be even worse now. 
I think medium modes in previous version were perfect.

http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=129&tid=8&cid=1#.U5ZisH8uf44


----------



## GoVegan (Jun 9, 2014)

I think I'll pass, as it can't tail stand and it doesn't have a moonlight mode. 
Well those are the two complaints about Fenix lights I always hear from some on this forum.

No, joking aside, not sure why but I've never been too interested in 18650 Li-ion/2 CR123A lights, maybe too large for me (despite me owning a TK41).

But I have to say, I disagree with side mode buttons especially on tactical lights, control should be from rear tailcap with High/Low like Surefire, to guarantee that the light will always come on in high mode first.


----------



## kj75 (Jun 10, 2014)

Why does Fenix say: Max 920 lumens, if you can reach 1000 lumens with CR123A's?


----------



## colight (Jun 10, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Why does Fenix say: Max 920 lumens, if you can reach 1000 lumens with CR123A's?



If you use two CR123A batteries ,it will be 1000 lumens.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 10, 2014)

colight said:


> If you use two CR123A batteries ,it will be 1000 lumens.


yeah, but it's kinda weird that Fenix advertises with max 920 lumens. The light can reach a thousand only on different batteries.
Normally a manufacturer shows the highest brightness as max.


----------



## zs&tas (Jun 10, 2014)

colight said:


> If you use two CR123A batteries ,it will be 1000 lumens.



they forgot to add ~ for 10 seconds.


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 10, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Well, as long they mention on the box or in the manual there is a time-limit for the Turbo-mode, it isn't misleading IMO.
> And people who are buying their first 'high-power' flashlight should ask about the runtime. Sure it isn't something that's pops to your mind the first time, but doing research is something
> you have to do these days. And the flashlight-store can play a key-part in this role, when people are buying their first.





it's not just a timer stepdown issue. nearly all of these single-cell 900+ lumen flashlights are very poorly regulated. once the cell voltage goes below a certain point the flashlight is simply unable to attain the advertised lumens and it all goes downhill from there

and this point comes sooner than most people think. just run the light for about 5 minutes or so and it would be unable to hit the max lumens, even if you restart the light

just look at selfbuilt's runtime graphs. mostly downward slopes w/ few exceptions, the buck/boost lights


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 10, 2014)

fenix1 said:


> Fenix TK22 2014 edition is released,
> uses Cree XM-L2 (U2) LED,
> the max output is 920 lumens ,while the elder version is 680 lumens.





"lossless" marketing garbage

side button. can't preselect output before turn-on. a no no on a supposedly "tactical" light

still no moonlight

totally mediocre. pass


----------



## kj2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> it's not just a timer stepdown issue. nearly all of these single-cell 900+ lumen flashlights are very poorly regulated. once the cell voltage goes below a certain point the flashlight is simply unable to attain the advertised lumens and it all goes downhill from there
> 
> and this point comes sooner than most people think. just run the light for about 5 minutes or so and it would be unable to hit the max lumens, even if you restart the light
> 
> just look at selfbuilt's runtime graphs. mostly downward slopes w/ few exceptions, the buck/boost lights



In that case I suggest you stick with ArmyTek Pro lights


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 10, 2014)

wjv said:


> Nice run times
> 
> 10 - 150 h
> 120 - 15:45 h <<<<<<<<
> ...



Yes, but that's according to ANSI NEMA standard. At 1:30 it's 10%= 92lm. Already at 30min the brightness propably will be less than 920lm.




zs&tas said:


> they forgot to add ~ for 10 seconds.



If not only 10 seconds not much longer time...


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 10, 2014)

colight said:


> If you use two CR123A batteries ,it will be 1000 lumens.


It means one thing - absolutely no regulation on 18650 cell. It can't even reach full brightness with single Li-Ion. 680lm version was semi regulated, this one is much worse.


----------



## wjv (Jun 10, 2014)

They need a NW, Special Edition version of this light. . . . And maybe a NW UE version. . . . That way they can have 5 versions of the same light. . . .


----------



## Taz80 (Jun 12, 2014)

wjv said:


> They need a NW, Special Edition version of this light. . . . And maybe a NW UE version. . . . That way they can have 5 versions of the same light. . . .



And a battery extension tube, so you can get the full output with decent runtime and regulation. Like the E50. Of course not everybody likes a long light, Although there seems to be plenty of Malkoff MD4 users here.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 11, 2014)

Fenix also brings this light in 'Military Grey'. Fenix dealer here in The Netherlands, hasn't order them (yet). Told me, sales weren't that good on the other TK22 grey version.


----------



## hurld (Jul 13, 2014)

I just ordered the TK22 grey version. Hope I'm happy with it. It will mainly be used as a weapons light, but may get some outdoor time camping & atving. I edc a zebralight sc52 or nitecore ea1. My night stand light is a nitecore ea8, so the Tk22 will kinda fit in the middle size wise. Hope I'm happy with it I almost went with the nitecore srt6 instead.


----------



## Yamabushi (Jul 13, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> There was no stepdon in 680lm version, Fenix claims that new one maintains constant brightness as well.



The user manual for the previous 650 and 680 versions state "To avoid overheating, the flashlight will automatically transfer into the high brightness level after working in turbo for over 20 minutes."

The user manual for the new version states "To avoid overheating, the flashlight will automatically transfer into the high brightness level after working in turbo for over 15 minutes." 

Both user manuals state that the Fenix ARB-L2 series batteries are specifically recommended; other 18650 li-ion batteries are listed as "Cautious" ... probably because of the high current draw.


----------



## hurld (Jul 16, 2014)

Well I received my TK22 2014 today. Will put it through its paces after dark tonight. I plan on comparing it to my Nitecore EA8.


----------



## phantom23 (Jul 16, 2014)

@Yamabushi
Current draw shouldn't be higher than in most 1x18650 flashlights. Manual recommends Fenix batteries becayse they make money on them.

Yes, TK22 has timed stepdown, thing is - you can restart it and continue running on turbo. Without regulation, every time you turn in on it will be dimmer and dimmer


----------



## tuneplug (Aug 1, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> "lossless" marketing garbage
> 
> side button. can't preselect output before turn-on. a no no on a supposedly "tactical" light
> 
> ...



I was considering this light, if this is mediocre what flashlight do you find worthy?


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 1, 2014)

Fenix are great flashlights. But do not make much attention to these exaggerated runtime statements. 920lm is far more than a single 18650 can handle for more than a short time, forget any 1h 30min!!!! It can't even provide 680lm for an hour. With other word: Unfair marketing.


----------



## hurld (Aug 1, 2014)

The brightness of my TK22 is identical to my Nitecore EA8. The Ea8 has a lot tighter beam with more throw, but I'm loving the TK22 beam is kinda like my Zebralight Sc52 with more throw and a lot brighter. This lossless reflector might lose lumens out the front, but it's one of the nicest even beams I have seen. Great combo of flood & throw. It works great as a weapons light or a camping light, my two main uses.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 1, 2014)

hurld said:


> The brightness of my TK22 is identical to my Nitecore EA8. The Ea8 has a lot tighter beam with more throw, but I'm loving the TK22 beam is kinda like my Zebralight Sc52 with more throw and a lot brighter. This lossless reflector might lose lumens out the front, but it's one of the nicest even beams I have seen. Great combo of flood & throw. It works great as a weapons light or a camping light, my two main uses.



I agree with that it's a very nice beam. By the way; I edited what I wrote about lumen number. It's not unfair, but the runtime is.


----------



## tuneplug (Aug 1, 2014)

In reference to the comments about running for 10 seconds , what exactly are they talking about. The light will only run on turbo for 10 seconds? I understand there is some kind of thermal cut off , but ten seconds is definitely not enough time!


----------



## hurld (Aug 1, 2014)

I have the 920 lumen version and can't tell you how long it lasts on turbo, but it's way longer than 10 seconds. The longest I have had mine in turbo is 3 or 4 minutes with no step down that I noticed. I think of turbo like NOS in a car, save it til you need it then use it sparingly.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Aug 2, 2014)

Wow, what an incredible amount of Fenix bashing on the runtime. I guess we'll just look the other way on any other brand that makes similar claims :shakehead.

Anyways, with any high output light like this, there are going to be limits on any continuous use due to thermal constraints of the host and power restraints of a single battery. That being said, my TK22 served as one of my favorite duty lights for quite a while, until I lost it (don't ask  )

It had one of the single best beams I have had on any flashlight. Including my OP Foursevens lights. The "lossless" OP reflector may be a bit of marketing gimmick, being as any reflector is going to have losses in lumen output, period end of story. But, I will say this about that reflector, it produces a beautiful beam and still throws quite well. It still has the typical Fenix beam pattern that I really like (similar to Eagletac's G25C2), but it doesn't have any of the imperfections. That could be what they mean by "lossless" OP. It doesn't loose it's focus like other OP reflectors. 

Long story short, I don't think too much of high powered single celled lights for general use. I would rather have 450 cool lumens that are focused a little more. If nothing else, you're still getting a very useable, high quality light that adds another option for people looking at high powered 18650 designs.


----------



## phantom23 (Aug 2, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> I agree with that it's a very nice beam. By the way; I edited what I wrote about lumen number. It's not unfair, but the runtime is.


Not only runtime, throw figures are also exaggerated. "Lossless" reflector may provide nice, smooth beam but nowhere near advertised throw.


----------



## Novan3 (Aug 29, 2014)

hurld said:


> I have the 920 lumen version and can't tell you how long it lasts on turbo, but it's way longer than 10 seconds. The longest I have had mine in turbo is 3 or 4 minutes with no step down that I noticed. I think of turbo like NOS in a car, save it til you need it then use it sparingly.



Precisely; or like an M203 on an M16.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow! All the bashing on Fenix runtimes! I have owned 9 or 10 Fenix lights since 2005 and all of them went way beyond 20 minutes on turbo/high before anykind of step down. I had the 650 lumen TK22 and it served me well for a couple of years. Gave it away to a friend that needed a high quality light more than I did. Now I have the 1000 lumen (withcr123s) 2014 on the way in the mail to me and cannot wait. I have already ordered a dozen Panasonic cr123a cells and gold spacer ring to replace the tactical ring. Out of a couple dozen lights it will likely be my edc for a good while!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 13, 2014)

Got the 2014 TK22 in the mail today from GG! Using Panasonic cr123a fresh from the factory the light is blinding! I tested the cr123 cells against a freshly charged 3400mah Nitecore 18650 and the cr123 cells actually are noticeably brighter from hot spot to spill! Versus my old 620 lumen TK22 the new one just flat out smokes it in every way. More throw, more well defined beam and searingly bright at 1000 lumens! The light does get pretty warm kinda quick though but I can deal with that. Finally, unlike the 2014 PD35 which for some reason does NOT seem as bright let alone brighter than the old one, the TK22 2014 edition delivers on all fronts! Cant wait for my gold spacer ring to show up so I can get rid of the annoying tactical ring....


----------



## GordoJones88 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## tuneplug (Sep 18, 2014)

CelticCross74 said:


> Got the 2014 TK22 in the mail today from GG! Using Panasonic cr123a fresh from the factory the light is blinding! I tested the cr123 cells against a freshly charged 3400mah Nitecore 18650 and the cr123 cells actually are noticeably brighter from hot spot to spill! Versus my old 620 lumen TK22 the new one just flat out smokes it in every way. More throw, more well defined beam and searingly bright at 1000 lumens! The light does get pretty warm kinda quick though but I can deal with that. Finally, unlike the 2014 PD35 which for some reason does NOT seem as bright let alone brighter than the old one, the TK22 2014 edition delivers on all fronts! Cant wait for my gold spacer ring to show up so I can get rid of the annoying tactical ring....



tell me more about this gold spacer ring, forgive my ignorance..


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 20, 2014)

tuneplug said:


> tell me more about this gold spacer ring, forgive my ignorance..


----------



## SimulatedZero (Sep 20, 2014)

Interesting grip ring. Where did you pick that up?


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 20, 2014)

SimulatedZero said:


> Interesting grip ring. Where did you pick that up?



Surefire Combat Ring. Snagged it off eBay.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 28, 2014)

Does anyone use 18350x2 in this flashlight? Because if supports this configuration the problem with regulation on turbo is solved.

I use this configuration in Olight M22 (and Crelant 7G2CS) and is *way better* than 1x18650 (even with premium 3400 mAh) , flat regulation more than 30 minutes (comparing with 1x18650 when after 7-10 minutes you must recharge to have full power).


----------



## Overclocker (Sep 28, 2014)

Octavian said:


> Does anyone use 18350x2 in this flashlight? Because if supports this configuration the problem with regulation on turbo is solved.
> 
> I use this configuration in Olight M22 (and Crelant 7G2CS) and is *way better* than 1x18650 (even with premium 3400 mAh) , flat regulation more than 30 minutes (comparing with 1x18650 when after 7-10 minutes you must recharge to have full power).




unfortunately 18350 has extremely poor capacity. personally i would rather go with 2x 18500 (like the KeepPower 18500 based on the Sanyo 18500 cell) but this requires a "half" extender tube (available on some eagletac, acebeam, solarforce, etc)

but it seems most people aren't interested in regulation, all they want are nice big lumens numbers printed on the box. nevermind if the flashlight cannot sustain it for any decent amount of time


----------



## SimulatedZero (Sep 28, 2014)

Agreed, the only thing I'm worried about with running two Li-Ion cells is that Fenix lights tend to be very touchy about their input voltages. That's probably going to be enough to short something pretty quick.


----------



## Taz80 (Sep 28, 2014)

Maybe most people aren't interested in regulation because they are using turbo for short bursts and mostly using the lower modes. Or else they are buying poser lights, either way regulation in turbo doesn't really matter.


----------



## Overclocker (Sep 29, 2014)

Taz80 said:


> Maybe most people aren't interested in regulation because they are using turbo for short bursts and mostly using the lower modes. Or else they are buying poser lights, either way regulation in turbo doesn't really matter.




doesn't matter if short bursts only. a half-empty batt only gives around 60% of the advertised lumens even for short bursts. the solution is buck/boost like on zebralights, thrunite lynx, some armyteks. or 2-cell like 2x 18500


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 29, 2014)

As per the gold spacer ring. I got mine from a Fenix outfitter in the UK. They come in black or gold and are threaded to adapt to most of the TK series of lights. If an ad for them says it is for a TK15 then it will fit a 22 just fine its what I did and I got both black and gold use the gold its very nice. Cant remember the exact site though try Fenixuk.com or the like. I google imaged Fenix gold spacer ring and clicked on the most common one that was on a TK15 and most links went back the the UK supplier I got them from. Seems to be a UK only thing for some reason.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2014)

I run (for testing only) on my Fenix TK15 with 2x16340, no problem till now, I know that is not recommended by manufacturer (and no difference comparing with 1x18650), but I think the circuit from Fenix is more solid than other lights.
All steps working properly.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2014)

Taz80 said:


> Maybe most people aren't interested in regulation because they are using turbo for short bursts and mostly using the lower modes. Or else they are buying poser lights, either way regulation in turbo doesn't really matter.


Yes, I think most people use medium or low power on most of the time, but after let say 40-50minutes on medium, you will not have full power any more at ~3,8V .

This is why I like 2 battery configuration, good runtime on medium, and you always have full power even if batteries are at 3,5V, no problem.


----------



## Taz80 (Sep 30, 2014)

I agree with the 2 battery configuration, it would be nice if more company's made extensions. The TK22 is still a well built light with a nice beam pattern.


----------



## Octavian (Oct 1, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> unfortunately 18350 has extremely poor capacity. .............


Comparing with 1x18650 configuration, with good 2x18350 overall capacity is close. In this configuration the current is not 2,5-2,8Ah like on 1x18650, I think is half of the value (only by measuring the runtime I say this).

I use Xtar IMR 18350 850 mAh, very good capacity, a lot more than Efest 18350 IMR 800 mAh. 
I think it have arround 900 mAh comparing with Efest (not more than 700 mAH)


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 1, 2014)

2x850=1700mAh mAh is not even close to 2600-3400mAh from single 18650 cell.


Overclocker said:


> doesn't matter if short bursts only. a half-empty batt only gives around 60% of the advertised lumens even for short bursts. the solution is buck/boost like on zebralights, thrunite lynx, some armyteks. or 2-cell like 2x 18500


Boost function isn't necessary, most competitors with buck only circuits can deliver 20-30 minutes at full power. Upgraded TK22 can't - on 1x18650 it won't reach full brightness at all!


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 1, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> 2x850=1700mAh mAh is not even close to 2600-3400mAh from single 18650 cell.
> 
> Boost function isn't necessary, most competitors with buck only circuits can deliver 20-30 minutes at full power. Upgraded TK22 can't - on 1x18650 it won't reach full brightness at all!




nope! more like 10 minutes in regulation


----------



## lumen aeternum (Oct 2, 2014)

So has anyone done a runtime graph on the TK22? Do the old & new have the same circuit (which I suppose would mean that their graphs would be exactly the same when expressed on a % max lumens basis).

What kind of circuitry does it have? Is there an article explaining how different circuits give different max brightness runtimes & what the pros & cons are wrt battery safety, overall runtime, etc? Do different manufacturers implement the same type of circuit differently (are some maker's electronics better built)?


----------



## Octavian (Oct 3, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> *2x850=1700mAh mAh* is not even close to 2600-3400mAh from single 18650 cell.
> .........................


Only if you put them in paralel.
In series 2x18350 current consumtion is lower at same brightness like on 1x18650, otherwise can not explain why runtime is comparative with a single 18650 2200-2600 mAh, this is tested.


----------



## sparraz (Dec 7, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> side button. can't preselect output before turn-on. a no no on a supposedly "tactical" light





GoVegan said:


> But I have to say, I disagree with side mode buttons especially on tactical lights, control should be from rear tailcap with High/Low like Surefire, to guarantee that the light will always come on in high mode first.



If I am reading the manual right, this light has "memory" so it will come on in the last mode used. So you could ensure coming on in high mode as long as you switch to turbo before switching off, correct? 



tuneplug said:


> In reference to the comments about running for 10 seconds , what exactly are they talking about. The light will only run on turbo for 10 seconds? I understand there is some kind of thermal cut off , but ten seconds is definitely not enough time!



In the manual it says it will step down after 30 minutes - are they that grossly overstating the runtime in turbo?

Scott


----------



## sparraz (Dec 7, 2014)

I am reading this thread with great interest, as I have just ordered this light. All objections to this "upgrade" notwithstanding, I would like to make sure I'm actually getting the 2014th edition. I notice that it is marked on the packaging, but is there any way I can tell by examining the flashlight that someone hasn't slipped me the previous model?

Thanks!
Scott


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 7, 2014)

sparraz said:


> If I am reading the manual right, this light has "memory" so it will come on in the last mode used. So you could ensure coming on in high mode as long as you switch to turbo before switching off, correct?


Correct.


sparraz said:


> In the manual it says it will step down after 30 minutes - are they that grossly overstating the runtime in turbo?
> Scott


If you're using 18650 batteries it will step down from turbo but because it's unregulated brightness in this mode will decrease from the start. It means that after 15 minutes (it steps down after 15 minutes, not 30) you won't have 920 lumens but maybe 800 (and even less with partially discharged battery).


----------



## sparraz (Dec 7, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> Correct.
> 
> If you're using 18650 batteries it will step down from turbo but because it's unregulated brightness in this mode will decrease from the start. It means that after 15 minutes (it steps down after 15 minutes, not 30) you won't have 920 lumens but maybe 800 (and even less with partially discharged battery).



Thanks! Perhaps I am less demanding than some here, but I am guessing I probably won't even notice that much fade in actual use - and that is still a LOT of light for such a small unit in my mind! I am anxious to get this light so I can see how it fares for me in actual use. 

Scott


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 7, 2014)

I have both flashlights with me and 2014 Edition is only marginally brighter side by side than TK22 Special Edition. It's also possible that this slight difference comes from different tints - 2014 Edition has cool white emitter so it appears whiter. Lower modes are also brighter but with shorter runtimes. I think TK22 SE is a better choice - it's basically equally bright, has the same throw, better tint, better regulation and longer runtimes.


----------



## sparraz (Dec 7, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> I have both flashlights with me and 2014 Edition is only marginally brighter side by side than TK22 Special Edition. It's also possible that this slight difference comes from different tints - 2014 Edition has cool white emitter so it appears whiter. Lower modes are also brighter but with shorter runtimes. I think TK22 SE is a better choice - it's basically equally bright, has the same throw, better tint, better regulation and longer runtimes.



Thanks - so it sounds like it will be pretty tough to tell the difference and perhaps not all too important anyway ;-). 

I appreciate the information - its great that you have both to compare directly. Your advice is well taken, I may see if I can still cancel my order and get the SE instead; although I am sure I will be fine with either light - Thanks again!

Scott


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 7, 2014)

still sticking up for the 2014 edition vs the old ones. Still running mine on 2xcr123 Panasonic 1550mah cells but will be switching to Orbtronic rcr123 700mah rechargeables. The Panasonics just got to expensive to keep feeding to the 2014 edition. As for output it is still one of my best lights. I dont notice any stepdown at all until 30 minutes. The TK22 is still what I consider to be the standard when it comes to tactical lights. Why? Metal tactical ring, more compact than other tac lights of similar outputs and the beam out of it is HUGE and very well defined I just wish the tint was less purple


----------



## sparraz (Dec 7, 2014)

CelticCross74 said:


> still sticking up for the 2014 edition vs the old ones. Still running mine on 2xcr123 Panasonic 1550mah cells but will be switching to Orbtronic rcr123 700mah rechargeables. The Panasonics just got to expensive to keep feeding to the 2014 edition. As for output it is still one of my best lights. I dont notice any stepdown at all until 30 minutes. The TK22 is still what I consider to be the standard when it comes to tactical lights. Why? Metal tactical ring, more compact than other tac lights of similar outputs and the beam out of it is HUGE and very well defined I just wish the tint was less purple



I didn't realize you could run the RCR batteries in the TK 22 – I didn't see that in the literature…

I have ordered a pair of Panasonic protected 18650 batteries and a charger – I am new to 18650 cells, I hope they fit and work okay in this light.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 7, 2014)

I can easily fit the new 3600mah 18650 Panasonic based Orbtronic cells in my TK22 just fine. You will be fine with any Panasonic based 18650 cell in this light the 18650 cells give much longer runtimes anyways. If you want to experiment with some solid cr123's for the full on 1000 lumens the light is capable of have at it just remember that the light devours cr123 cells and youd have to change them out frequently.


----------



## sparraz (Dec 8, 2014)

CelticCross74 said:


> I can easily fit the new 3600mah 18650 Panasonic based Orbtronic cells in my TK22 just fine. You will be fine with any Panasonic based 18650 cell in this light the 18650 cells give much longer runtimes anyways. If you want to experiment with some solid cr123's for the full on 1000 lumens the light is capable of have at it just remember that the light devours cr123 cells and youd have to change them out frequently.



Thanks! I have a feeling I will be fine with the 18650s. Are you running protected or unprotected? I have read some pros and cons here and I'm new to this kind of cell. I ordered protected thinking it would be a safer bet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 8, 2014)

Protected all the way. I dont care if a light is engineered FULL of overcharge, overheat etc protections I still always run protected. Having one of these power packed 18650 cells burst into flames while in a light due to no protection circuits built in is not something I want to experience...most protected cells nowdays deliver just as much juice as unprotected so. I recommend Orbtronic. They are expensive but are purpose designed for high drain lights with protection circuits that have looser tolerances vs standard protected. The protection circuits in them are custom designed by Seiko and made then assembled in Japan. YES protected is a far safer bet. A charged 18650 blowing up is like having a flashbang grenade go off


----------



## sparraz (Dec 8, 2014)

CelticCross74 said:


> Protected all the way. I dont care if a light is engineered FULL of overcharge, overheat etc protections I still always run protected. Having one of these power packed 18650 cells burst into flames while in a light due to no protection circuits built in is not something I want to experience...most protected cells nowdays deliver just as much juice as unprotected so. I recommend Orbtronic. They are expensive but are purpose designed for high drain lights with protection circuits that have looser tolerances vs standard protected. The protection circuits in them are custom designed by Seiko and made then assembled in Japan. YES protected is a far safer bet. A charged 18650 blowing up is like having a flashbang grenade go off



Thanks! I went with these:

2 Panasonic NCR18650B 18650 3400mAh 3.7v Protected Button Top Batteries https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NUI47OY/?tag=cpf0b6-20


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 8, 2014)

I have those and they fit in TK22 perfectly.


sparraz said:


> I didn't realize you could run the RCR batteries in the TK 22 – I didn't see that in the literature…


Fenix says that 3.7V RCR123s are "banned" so you're using them at your own risk.


CelticCross74 said:


> Still running mine on 2xcr123 Panasonic 1550mah cells but will be switching to Orbtronic rcr123 700mah rechargeables.


RCRs have very low capacity, actual runtimes are about 3x shorter than with 1x18650 cell.


CelticCross74 said:


> (...)the beam out of it is HUGE and very well defined I just wish the tint was *less purple*


There's one solution - TK22 Special Edition. It has very nice NW tint but not very yellowish, closer to daylight.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 8, 2014)

So much for the rcr's. Guess Im going to order another box of Panasonic cr123's to feed it.


----------



## sparraz (Dec 8, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> I have those and they fit in TK22 perfectly.
> 
> There's one solution - TK22 Special Edition. It has very nice NW tint but not very yellowish, closer to daylight.



Good to know – thanks!


My 2014 "Regular" edition has already shipped – I have gotten kind of used to the bright white color temperature of LEDs, I am interested to see what this one looks like.

It's interesting how the eye and the brain work; After using LEDs, incandescent flashlights look so yellow to me now where they never did before.

Scott


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------

